# High nite time only blood pressure



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone else experience this? It doesn't happen every nite. 2 or 3 times a week I will 
wake up anywhere from 1am to 4am with high blood pressure. 140/100 - 178/119 generally. My heart rate is not that bad though. I sometimes get restless leg too.

Anyone got any suggestions it would be great. I just want to be able to discern thyroid issues from other possibilities.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi I had a few episodes the first was the worst - my BP/pulse just shot up one day 140/130 something and pulse was 136 I thought I was dying. They sent me to ER had all heart/stroke testing done...later ended up with heart cath to rule heart problems out - it was 100% fine...cardiologist told me when I felt racey feeling to take 2 or 3 deep breaths hold then slowly release and that it would slow down the racing heart...he also gave me a beta blocker to use in case of emergency...then a couple of months later I had an episode that happened at night - and I did take a beta blocker and in a few minutes I was fine...(it wasn't as bad as first episode though) ...then a few nights before surgery I had it happen again. The wise people here told me about something called "thyroid dumping" that I had NEVER heard about...and when I asked 2 doctors they told me since my heart and every thing else on me was fine - that the thyroid was the cause...thank God since TT I have not had it happen again and I hope it stays that way. Please talk to your doctor about it...if you don't have something maybe you can get a rx just to have on hand. I carry my bottle in purse wherever I go...I really hope you feel better and do not have any more! God bless!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> Anyone else experience this? It doesn't happen every nite. 2 or 3 times a week I will
> wake up anywhere from 1am to 4am with high blood pressure. 140/100 - 178/119 generally. My heart rate is not that bad though. I sometimes get restless leg too.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions it would be great. I just want to be able to discern thyroid issues from other possibilities.


Are you hypo or hyper? What meds are you on? Thyroxine and your cortisol are usual most active nocturnally.

That 178/119 is NOT good so I hope you plan on seeing your doctor this Monday!

Have you been checked for diabetes? And how is your ferritin which if low can cause restless leg syndrome.

Do you have sleep apnea?


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

178/119 is not good. I also hope you have plans to see your Dr. on Monday.

I went to the ER once with bad headaches, and they take your BP before they take you to a room, and mine was 201/102. They were not going to let me go unless it came down and it finally came down to 180/102, and I also was started Blood Pressure meds. which I take daily now. Still have headaches, but not as often as I did before. Now if my neck and shoulder aches would just go away.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

See your doctor.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Andros,
Until today I was on 75mcgs synthroid and 2.5mcgs cytomel daily. I have been having this trouble with night time waking and blood pressure high, shaking, cold feet before going to bed and over all feeling of anxiousness for 4 years now. After several dosage changes of synthroid and cytomel I still have same symptoms as my doctor has been been decreasing my meds over time. I was better when i was at .06 tsh. She suggested armour so I started on 45mgs (1/2 pill) in the morning and 2.5 mcgs cytomel in the evening. Felt a bit hyper after taking the armour but not uncomfortably so but when I took the dose of cytomel it made me really uncomfortable and jittery. Not sure if I need the cytomel but should just focus on getting the armour right. I have headache now behind my eyes and took a bit of klonopin to ease the anxiety which is what I do when my blood pressure shoots up. I am also on 50,000 vitamin D weekly.

I'm not sure what to expect while starting out on armour. I'm not sure what side affects are to be expected and what should concern me.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Given that cytomel (T3 in general) hits the system about 4 hours after dosing, perhaps not taking any form of T3 in the evening would be a better strategy.



> I have been having this trouble with night time waking and blood pressure high, shaking, cold feet before going to bed and over all feeling of anxiousness for 4 years now.


Why did you think a T3 medication would SOLVE these problems? When you are having trouble with these meds, these are the symptoms they CAUSE.

How about some recent labs with ranges?


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I was doing much better with the night time issues when my tsh was almost totally supressed. For some reason my doctor started backing me off of the synthroid and cytomel then swapped me over to armour. I am on 45mgs right now and my tsh is going back up. I think this is the reason for the blood pressure spikes. I am calling her in the morning.

My latest tsh was 3.63 range (0.27-4.67)

Considering I do better when my tsh is 1.0 or below. I am starting to understand the symptoms that I am having.

Andros these are my current meds:

45mgs armour daily 7:15am
3.125mgs carvedilol (beta blocker) twice daily 9:15am and 9:15pm
vitamins: B6 - 50mgs, biotin 5000mgs, pepcid 20mgs, vitamin D 1000iu, senna 8.5mgs, 
vitamin E - 400iu, omega 3 - 300mg, fish oil -1000mgs--all daily 12:15pm
vivelle dot .1 patch - twice weekly
vitamin D 50,000iu - weekly


----------

